# Fresh Water Fill



## LANNOY (Apr 1, 2013)

I have encountered a problem on my new 250RS related to fresh water hook-up.When I hook up to fresh water it somehow is filling my empty fresh water tank.Is there some type of check valve or something that has failed?Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Badgamuss (Oct 11, 2013)

I believe you may be connecting the hose to the wrong connection. There are usually 2 different connections, one for the water tank and the other for direct connection to the hook up. At least that is how it is on my 23rs.


----------



## LANNOY (Apr 1, 2013)

robertized said:


> Being that the fresh water tank is connected to the water pump and the water pump is connected in parallel with the city water inlet I would think a problem with the check valve in the water pump might be your problem. Good Luck.


----------



## LANNOY (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.I only have one hose connection to fill tank.The other is a water fill.I do believe the feedback related to the pump with check valve being for both systems might be the problem.Do you know if the pump itself contains the check valve or is it separate from the pump?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The water pump is a diaphragm design and actually has both an inlet and outlet check valve. These can get stuck due to debris from the fresh water tank. The easy way to test this is to run the water pump. If either check valve is really bad the water pump will not make pressure if both have a little debris stuck in them the pump will work but take a longer time to make pressure to the point of turning the pump off and the pump will turn on and off even with no water valve open as the pressure bleeds back to the tank.


----------

